# bream reel



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Need some help deciding on what to purchase.

I'm considering Daiwa Sol 2000 vs Daiwa Heartland XA 2000.

Wanted to know if anyone has played with the 2 and your opinion.

I've only felt the Sol as that's what my friend owns. with the Heartland I saw it on RayAnns so considering online order thus won't be able to have a feel for it before i buy... none of my locals stock them either 

any info is appreciated.

Thanks

jt


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

G'day Jt

It's always a hard choice, especially when good money is being spent... either way you cannot go wrong with a Diawa reel!

I have played with a SOL but not the heartland so I cannot really make comment on which is better... but I have looked at both online and I personally would take the sol over the heartland, only because it's specced at 8lb where the heartland is 10lb, I know you can always put lower line class on the reels, but I use 4-6lb when chasing bream/bass and feel the sol is made more for the lighter line class over the heartland.

Good luck, and either way your getting a nice reel

Ash


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the heartland and my brother has the sol. Basically the same reel with a slight upgrade on corrosion resistance for the heartland, which is what sold me. I value this property highly in a reel that will be used on the yak. That said the sol is a fantastic reel in its own right. With that in mind, the real decision here should be based on how much salt your reels see and how much you are prepared to pay for a slight improvement in this regard. With the waterproof drag and build quality of the real 4 reels, it's a bit of a moot point really. You won't go wrong either way.


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks guys,

still undecided, friend called up few minutes ago, his going to take me to this secret daiwa store hopefully they have it stocked and i can check it out.

also mentioned his over the kayak so think i'll be posting up our kayak up shortly on the for sale section... 

jt


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a sol, in the 4000 size, tough reel. just less CRBB than the heartland. both great reels.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a question. Why would you have either model over a Stradic st2500C14F, its about the same price, more drag, more spool capacity and much lighter? Wouldn't that be better for Breambo fishing?

http://www.shimanofish.com.au/publish/c ... c_CI4.html

Just curious, is it a brand thing?


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks guys,

went to the secret store and played with both sol and heartland, picked the heartland over the sol =) very happy with the purchase have yet to put it in action yet...

*arwetheryet - that was actually my first choice although i read reviews on them that it gets worn out quickly, so i decided to go with daiwa (got a 5yr warranty too) i tend to stick with the brand that well known so at least i know its quality of the product. =)


----------

